# Has anyone tried TRE (Tension & Trauma Release Exercise) ?



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know about it much but one of my friends took a seminar for it and liked it. I watched the exercise on youtube and it looks promising.. it seems to be easy to follow. I'm wondering if anyone here has tried the exercise


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this an exercise where you tense your arm, for example and then release it? I seem to remember something about that from a long time ago.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, we did that in my mental health class.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, Don. I saw the exercise on youtube and it seems to mostly move (shake?) your legs because, according to the founder, trauma tends to be stored in your legs. 

Ourwater, thanks for sharing. Did you feel anything after the exercise? I did some movements copying the exercise I saw and felt good afterward. But I don't know if it's long lasting..


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

flower2blossom said:


> Hi, Don. I saw the exercise on youtube and it seems to mostly move (shake?) your legs because, according to the founder, trauma tends to be stored in your legs.
> 
> Ourwater, thanks for sharing. Did you feel anything after the exercise? I did some movements copying the exercise I saw and felt good afterward. But I don't know if it's long lasting..


We did our upper body if I recall right. We only did it for about one minute. My Anatomy teacher was substituting for my Mental Health teacher, and it was study time.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

ourwater said:


> We did our upper body if I recall right. We only did it for about one minute. My Anatomy teacher was substituting for my Mental Health teacher, and it was study time.


Thanks, Ourwater. I said this exercise was mostly about leg movements but I didn't really read any materials, so I may be wrong. So you might use your upper body for the exercise. I'm planning to order a dvd for this and let you know when I get more information.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

UMM YES. And it doesn't work, really it's my mental state that's on the fritz and squeezing my fingers into a fist doesn't help. I understand what it's supposed to do but bodily tension is not the problem in most cases.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

Cerberios said:


> UMM YES. And it doesn't work, really it's my mental state that's on the fritz and squeezing my fingers into a fist doesn't help. I understand what it's supposed to do but bodily tension is not the problem in most cases.


Cerberios, thanks for sharing! My problems actually have a lot to do with bodily tension so this exercise may work for me. I like it because it seems to be easy to follow. By the way, each person is different and has a preference for a healing method. CBT didn't work for me (although I worked hard), for example. I hope you'll find something more suitable for you


----------

